# Interface Gráfica - NewBie Linux

## Maquiavel

Eae pessoal.

Bom tenho o seguinte pc

Athlon 64 3000+ Venice

Asus A8N-VM

512 Mb DDR 400

HD SATA 80 Gb

Tenho windows xp instalado e instalei o gentoo como o handbook indica.

Porém após o reboot ele loga no gentoo automaticamente, dai qdo to no gentoo ele pede login e passwd, até aki tudo bem.

Qto me loga ele me deixa em modo texto, como entro em interface gráfica?

Desculpa a pergunta boba, mas é q sou usuário de windows a um bom tempo e to embarcando no linux agora, usei algumas vezes o kurumim, mas este é mamão com açúcar, só bota o cd e pronto   :Wink: 

Pra aonde vou agora? Li o handbook e não achei nada q me ajudass-se   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## _sebastian

Como fizestes a instalação? Chegastes a instalar algum ambiente gráfico? Qual versão instalaste do Gentoo?

É interessante informares essas informações para que todos aqui possam te ajudar.

Existe também uma versão live in CD do Gentoo dê uma olhada.

E quanto a estares usando Linux, fizestes uma boa escolha. ^^

abraço

----------

## Maquiavel

eu segui o handbook, fiz as alterações de acordo com meu pc   :Wink: 

Gentoo 2006.0 para amd64

----------

## _sebastian

por favor, me manda o link do handbook que utilizases para fazer a instalação na tua máquina. acredito que tu não instalou nenhum ambiente gráfico. mas deixa eu ver primeiro pra saber como te ajudar, ok?

abraço

----------

## Maquiavel

tá na mão

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/2006.0/handbook-amd64.xml

e vlw a ajuda   :Wink: 

----------

## Maquiavel

ai fuçei no handbook

achei como instalar o kde, comecei a instalar mas deu erro

espero ter copiado certo  :Rolling Eyes: 

deu este erro após eu dar o comando

# emerge kdebase-startkde kicker | less

ele ficou sudindo as telas durante um bom tempo, depois, eu dei o comando

# emerge dbus

# emerge hal

# emerge ivman

o dbus foi na boa, já o hal e ivman deram erro de "permission denied" qdo tavam fazendo downloads

ai eu dei o comando

$ echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc

e depois 

$ startx

qdo dei o startx q aparece o erro no final

Fatal IO error 104 (Conection resset by peer) on X server"0:0"

after 0 request (0 know processed) with 0 event remaining.

segue o esquema do handbook deste link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/kde-config.xml

alguém pode me ajudar???

----------

## spiider

ja configuras-te o xorg.conf ?

----------

## Maquiavel

 *spiider wrote:*   

> ja configuras-te o xorg.conf ?

 

nÃ£o, como eu faÃ§o isso?

----------

## _sebastian

to instalando o wmmare na minha máquina do trabalho pra tentar ajudar vcs.

com o wm eu instalo o gentoo...  :Very Happy: 

Não tenho certeza de onde está o arquivo...  :Sad:  tu podes tentar digitar essa linha abaixo como root:

```
# nano /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
```

----------

## Maquiavel

 *_sebastian wrote:*   

> to instalando o wmmare na minha máquina do trabalho pra tentar ajudar vcs.
> 
> com o wm eu instalo o gentoo... 
> 
> Não tenho certeza de onde está o arquivo...  tu podes tentar digitar essa linha abaixo como root:
> ...

 

fuçando no google, achei o handbook do gentoo falando do xorg, vou segui-lo

posto os resultados ^^

----------

## _sebastian

beleza, fico no aguardo

----------

## Maquiavel

depois de algumas horas no emerge xorg-x11

tá tudo instalado

mas o handbook deixou a desejar na hora de configar o xorg, não vai no automático e o startx agora dá o mesmo erro de antes

erro 104 =/

----------

## spiider

 *Maquiavel wrote:*   

> depois de algumas horas no emerge xorg-x11
> 
> tá tudo instalado
> 
> mas o handbook deixou a desejar na hora de configar o xorg, não vai no automático e o startx agora dá o mesmo erro de antes
> ...

 

Posta o teu xorg.conf.

----------

## greboide

vc esqueceu de mencionar qual placa grafica que vc usa, se vc pretende usar placas aceleradoras vc deve escolher entre os drivers do kernel(OSS) e os drivers proprietarios ( nvidia/ati/matrox....) entao configurar o xorg de acordo com essa escolha senao vc esta indo meio sem objetivo eu acho (apenas minha opiniao nao leve em conta), depois vc tem q configurar o teclado o mouse e tudo praticamente pra rodar legal alem de ter que ter compilado o xorg com suporte aos seus input devices e drivers de placa, uma boa dica que eu posso te dar eh antes de emergir alguma coisa usar a flag -av eg, emerge -av xorg-x11 ai vc vai ver quais use flags ele pode exigir pra tal funcionalidade esperada. Outra coisa dependendo de qual driver vc escollher todos eles possuem ferramentas que geram um xorg.conf automatico pra vc, que tem de ser editado de acordo com as especificacoes da sua maquina pra poder rodar senao eh blank screen mesmo, valeu espero ter ajudado e se tiver maiores dificuldades vai postando ai suas duvidas, uma opiniao pessoal os drivers proprietarios sao superiores no que diz respeito a opengl ou seja 3d.

----------

